# A special magazine article



## Erich (Apr 26, 2006)

in May's Flypast magazine produced in England.

friend N. Page is putting together a two-parter on the Sturmgruppen. think there might be just a tidbit from me included . . . ooooooooooooooooh 8) 

Erich ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2006)

Could someone please make sure to get this issue and scan it for all us????


----------



## Erich (Apr 27, 2006)

Les this mag should be available in the states maybe a month or earlier later. even in my shanty in so. Oregon 8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, you can find it here in the states. I have some older issues that my wife picked up for me at Borders or Barnes and Noble.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2006)

i get flypast every month, i'll keep my eye out for the article, but do you mean the June issue? because flypast's always realeased the previous month, May's issue goes on sale April 1st and so on, so i've got May's issue here and there's nothing on the Sturmgruppen..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

doesn't look like there's anything in june's issue either..........


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

Hmmmm.... Erich, whats up???


----------



## Erich (May 6, 2006)

good question the article must be going out this summer. Watch, with my dumb luck you won't see it till October/November .....

hmmmm so may and june are already in process . . . July then ? hopefully

lowers head in shame ........


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

Bad Erich.... No more Nutter-Butters for u.........


----------



## Erich (May 6, 2006)

ah brain fart . . . .

I now get the picture, well sort of . . . I do understand possibly that the deadline for submitting the article to flypast is May 15th, so with that in mind folks then ? issue this year

I know this doesn't help worth a hoot

time to go ride 50 miles and wachs auf !


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

Hehe...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2006)

Looking forward to the article.

Yes folks, you guessed correctly! We do indeed get FlyPast in Canada as well! 

*DUH-DUH-DUUUUUUUUHHH!*


----------



## Twitch (May 18, 2006)

Erich- the trouble with periodicals is that they may not publish for well over a year. And they pay upon publication so you wait. I don't submit anything to them anymore for those reasons.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

In August's issue (out now) they have a 32 page Luftwaffe suppliment wich may interest you Erich, it's got an article about ZG76's early raid over northern England from Norway during the battle of britain, an article about Hans-Ekkehard Bob, an interview with Willi Kriessman and a large article about the RAF Museum's large collection of Lufwaffe aircraft, was it any of those you had involvement with?


----------



## Erich (Jul 16, 2006)

Lanc thank you for that info, sadly no I am not involved in the latest effort. a bit embaressed but we are still working on the first installment for the Fw 190 "heavy" article, am collecting more photos to put in. I just picked up the so called latest issue here in the states which was the July issue covering the spoof RAF B-17's. they did a pretty good job with the two parts covering the Forts and losses......several shot down with data I have from the German night fighters. Twitch yes you are correct, what may appear in thought could be way down the line almost a year later............ oooooooooops 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2006)

Twitch said:


> Erich- the trouble with periodicals is that they may not publish for well over a year. And they pay upon publication so you wait. I don't submit anything to them anymore for those reasons.



Not necessarily. I just had a periodical purchase one of my pictures for an article. They told me to send them an invoice and they will get it paid in a week or so. 8) I will let you guys know as it gets closer, but it looks like it will be November.


----------

